# Alla Italia - Belgium - June 2015



## RichPDG (Jun 10, 2015)

After seeing so many reports of this place and others around the Belgium area, I decided that it was time to get my backside into gear and get on with my first euro road trip. With a list of sites in mind that I wanted to see, this one was right at the top. 

Upon arriving at the site, I was gutted to see that the access points had been freshly boarded and after a thorough walk around the building, it was clear that we weren't getting in. Having sat on the wall outside for a while, two Spanish explorers came over and said that they were also looking to get inside to have a look around but couldn't find a way in either.

Just as we were about to give up and head on to the next site, one of my fellow explorers spotted a potential way in and went to check it out. After what seemed like a lifetime, he returned with a big smile on his face and a thumbs up. We were in!

Arriving at the top of the stairs, we were met with the colourful corridors that I remember from previous reports on the forums.








































































Well that's all for now from this site but please make sure you have a look at the other places from my recent euro trip!​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 10, 2015)

I really liked this place.and loved the cellars.great shots there rich.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2015)

They're obviously keeping a bit of an eye on the place. 
When we went it was raining heavily, and one of the new boards was actually dry, so had been put on within a few hours. 
Glad you got in anyway, worth it for those fantastic photos. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2015)

It was worth getting in,the quality of the shots is superb.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 12, 2015)

I love this place. Great shots and well done for getting in


----------



## RichPDG (Jun 24, 2015)

Cheers guys. I didn't think we'd get in after seeing all the fresh boarding but luck was shining on us that day


----------



## Dugie (Jun 29, 2015)

Good to see this place is still in good condition.

Nice photos buddy.

Dugie


----------



## RichPDG (Jun 29, 2015)

Dugie said:


> Good to see this place is still in good condition.
> 
> Nice photos buddy.
> 
> Dugie



Thanks Dugie


----------

